# How much Mast a week while running Tren and Test?



## crazyotter (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be starting a standard Tren/Test 12 week cycle next month and will be adding in Mast and Halo for the last 4 weeks. 

Tren Ace-100mg ed
Test Prop-100mg ed
Halo-20mg ed
Mast-100 eod??? 

This will be my first cycle with mast. 

I'm 6'1, 227lbs @10% bf


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

IMO anything over 450mg is overkill..... Others will say more but TJM.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 12, 2012)

100 eod is a reasonable place to start.  I would add more test though if you plan on running 700mg of tren ace.


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 12, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> IMO anything over 450mg is overkill..... Others will say more but TJM.




Ok so 400mg a week is good? And I should start feeling it by week 2 right?


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 100 eod is a reasonable place to start.  I would add more test though if you plan on running 700mg of tren ace.



I've always had good results at 100 tren and 100 test. What would more test accomplish?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 12, 2012)

If it works for you brother then rock it... some guys can get away with running tren higher than test... others don't get along with it as well, and have to run test higher to prevent libido issues.. etc.


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> If it works for you brother then rock it... some guys can get away with running tren higher than test... others don't get along with it as well, and have to run test higher to prevent libido issues.. etc.



Oh ok. Yeah my libido is off the wall with the current setup. I used to run tren only cycles and that was horrible lol. Had zero sex drive.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

If it's mast ace then yes, if not it will be 3-4 wks for the enth ester to kick in.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah man...the last prop, tren, and mast prop cycle I did, my libido was off the charts. Probably my favorite cycle for sure.


----------



## benchingover500 (Feb 12, 2012)

I run test:mast at a 1:1 ratio.  That works well for me up to 1400mg a week.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 12, 2012)

I feel like such a small fry on these boards.

Is it just me, or are most people who post are 220lb+ at around 10%-12%bf? Thats freaking huge bro! I'm years away from that, then again, I'm only 26 and 2 cycles deep. Lots of guys on here are in their 30's and 40's. 

Did you guys cycle for years and years before putting on this kind of size? Or did you start out already pretty big?

(no hijack)


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 12, 2012)

I was always kinda big but I've been using gear for about 7 years off and on. Each cycle gets you a little farther along in your goals. 
Just keep training hard, eating right and doing proper cycles/off cycles and you'll get there.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 13, 2012)

jsan2007 said:


> "I don't need sex. I make love to myself everyday at the gym"



Spam much?


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 15, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Spam much?




Spam?


----------



## Tuco (Feb 15, 2012)

There was a dude spamming a bunch of threads, all his posts got removed though.


----------



## redz (Feb 15, 2012)

I`m currently running it like this:
Test E 500mg/week
Tren E 700mg/week
Mast E 400mg/week


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

I like mast at 350-500mg weekly.


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I like mast at 350-500mg weekly.



I'm just going to stick with 100mg eod and see how that goes


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I'm just going to stick with 100mg eod and see how that goes


Yeah, you can see how that goes. If you want more effect you can always raise the dose a bit in a few weeks.

Good luck brother


----------

